# 04 reverse gear



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it normal for the reverse gear to have very little depth to it? Meaning, its hard to tell when its in gear because the throw only moves very slightly between when its out of gear and in gear compared to the other gears. Thanks.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

mine's an 05, but it's still got the T56. i can defanately tell i'm in reverse. sometimes i have to wiggle it a little to get it in, but it's a nice solid feel, and thats with the B&M short shifter.

do you have a stock shifter setup? all that rubber and slack in the shifter (to reduse noise) might give it that feel...


----------

